

Bitcoin Ticker Available On Bloomberg Terminal - voxio
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/09/bitcoin-ticker-available-on-bloomberg-terminal/

======
zby
Hmm - makes me wonder if they are aware of the fact that MtGox does not let
its customers to withdraw money (for nearly two months now with some sporadic
transfers for small amounts to keep peoples hope) - the price at MtGox is
completely distorted by that why Bloomberg should use it?

------
jared314
I'm happy for bitcoin, in general, but slightly fearful to see that now
investment banks are potentially going to get involved. A group known to have
the money, and experience, to game financial rules at will.

~~~
M4v3R
That could unltimately become a good thing. Now Bitcoin suffers from low
liquidity, and a single person with considerable resources can shift the price
by few dollars or more. When big guys start jumping in, it will be much harder
to manipulate the market, so the price will become more stable. Which is what
merchants and Bitcoin accepting services want to see.

~~~
Sauer_Kraut
Sure thing buddy, extremely large whales absorbing a pond of little fish will
make the price (rate of exchange relative to whatever currency you fancy) more
stable.

All sarcasm aside I highly doubt this will be a good thing for end users of
bitcoin.

------
jlgreco
Bloomberg terminals may be unfamiliar to many in this community, but this is a
Big Deal(tm). Those things are not cheap to lease, but you can be sure as hell
there is a reason serious traders shell out for them.

~~~
nikcub
It isn't that big a deal - I worked at a startup that developed its own
indicies and we got them listed in Bloomberg pretty quickly even though you
could count our users on one hand.

Bloomberg want to _track everything_. This is the financial equivalent of
saying you are now indexed in Google

If anything Bitcoin and the MtGox price is late to Bloomberg.

~~~
Pro_bity
I think that this move by Bloomberg shows that Bitcoin (and other similar
currencies) are becoming legitimate commodities. It may be the case that
become they new gold.

